# questions to ask when hiring an adminstrative assistant?



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Well my admin assist left me today. He was my uncle and I broke my cardinal rule of not hiring family. It worked out because we both knew going in it would be a temporary thing. Anyways I've grown dependant on his position so I decided I will be hiring a replacement. 

Hiring really isn't my strong suite, I tend to hire the wrong people just to get someone in here. However I am trying to change that, and am wondering what types of questions I should be asking these people to prequalify on the phone and then again in the interview. 

Who here as an assistant/secretary and what qualities do you find most important?

BTW here is my idea on a job posting...


> Seeking Part Time construction office assistant.
> 
> We are a Growing roofing and home improvement company seeking an office assistant to work part time in our small Glenview office location. Competitive hourly pay, and flexible hours with growth potential!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Besides the obvious communication skills and the basics of being teachable to do the data entry, I find that the most important qualities are trust and honesty.

I have had unscrupulous secretaries working in collusion with either an existing, (at that time), or a former roofer/wanna be salesman-estimator. The amount of leads that get pushed off to the side during heavier cyles are enormous and the potential for some leads getting passed on to someone besides yourself or who you designate are tremendous.

You have your ever evolving procedures manual, which should make the job function transition progress smoothly, but the loyalty and honesty are the factors that mean much much more.

Ed


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you willing to train the right person?

I'm thinking that I'd be looking for a single parent, since the position will keep regular hours. I think I'd also be looking at folks chasing assoc. degrees at the local community college at night. Be sure to post there if nothing else.

You might also call or contact an instructor of MS Office products at the college and see if they can recommend a student or read your posting to the class.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I have had unscrupulous secretaries working in collusion with either an existing, (at that time), or a former roofer/wanna be salesman-estimator. The amount of leads that get pushed off to the side during heavier cyles are enormous and the potential for some leads getting passed on to someone besides yourself or who you designate are tremendous.


That would be theft and civil actions would be taken if I were in your shoes. Even if I lost the lawsuite I'd want it on their public records.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Plan to pay a living wage (I believe you would anyhow, from what you've said before). So many people think they can get a quality assistant for $7-8/hr. Ain't gonna happen.

I guess that's not exactly a question, is it?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

i have hired a few and having an admin with a construction back round really helps. I was surprise that an admin knowing what to say and what not to say and calling and check up on HO and my guys is priceless. Also if she/he has a knowledge of whats happening on jobs is crucial to me. My admin goes out to the sites once every two weeks and notes whats happening to help answer ho calls when they come in


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

It seems like a lot of established business guys. All types of bussniess. Find somone who is a friend of somone. They know where the person comes from. Its tough when you pull somone out of thin air. I think your back ground check and the questions you ask previous employers, landlord (if thats possible or legal), are more important then asking the individual. I would look for a mom thats looking for supplemental income (make sure shes easy on the eyes).:thumbsup:

I think I would want to get a sense of there personality if there going to be answering phone calls. I would want that person to be excited or up beat not blah blah blah. The worst thing is when you call a business and the lady or guy on the other end sounds like he or she has an attitude. It makes me want to go elsewhere.


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you checked into a staffing agency. I have heard of companys doing this to find someone that will work out well and also being able to easily get rid of ones that are not up to par.

The advantage to this is that they have already prescreend the workers. That saves you from having to ask the questions in person.

I have found that I am bad at interviewing. I cannot make myself be emotionally detached. Which is not a good thing.

Thats my 2 cents worth.

Mark


----------



## HomeMedia Pros (Nov 12, 2006)

*Well what do i know but..*

Grumpy, I have hired about 130 people in my life and I had a fare share of losers. Hence here is my advice. As always any comments are welcome.

1. Make phone contact brief: I usually ask about compensation expectations right on the phone. I explain the job in a "day in a life of my assistant" manner so they get an idea. Ask what relevant experiences they have and let them talk for about a minute; if that minute is filled with silence don’t bother. They don’t have the self starter spirit and not trying to sell themselves. Other things to watch out on the phone I call them red flags: Any hints of them being desperate for the job. Background noise (dogs barking, kids crying, and people yelling). This is a sign that they are not organized with their time to dedicate this time to their job search / you. Last and the most important one your gut feeling. If you are not warm and fuzzy about the conversation, don’t bother with it.

2. Interview: Eye contact, they should have lots of it. They should appear organized (have their resume, notes, work samples, notepad est.) this shows that they are prepared for the job and took time to organize. Appearance, clean hair, clean glasses, neat (not preppy) but neat dressed. Again you are looking for attention to detail.

3. After you done with greetings ask straight up: Why are you looking for the job? The answer will reveal the feelings and work habits. If they hate their boss, dig deep, they might have ego issues. Ask what they like the most about their job? This will tell you if they have something that motivates them and makes them go to work. Make sure it aligns with what you can offer. Ask straight up; so now that you know what we do; how you can help us improve and help in general, what she would do differently. Listen for their "self starter", for their interest.

I know these are big questions but they are intended to make them think and react. You are right there in their face and if they can put their answers together or start "flip flopping" then you know what’s going on.

Last and most important one. Have you considered hiring a salesperson that is also your admin? We call them account managers / doubling as project managers. They are usually looking for return sales and treat customers well and want to make sure stuff gets done. And you win by having assistant that contributes to a top line (revenue).

Thanks, sorry for long post, we are fairly large now and interviews and top line is crucial with every employee.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

HomeMedia Pros said:


> Grumpy, I have hired about 130 people in my life and I had a fare share of losers. Hence here is my advice. As always any comments are welcome.
> 
> 1. Make phone contact brief: I usually ask about compensation expectations right on the phone. I explain the job in a "day in a life of my assistant" manner so they get an idea. Ask what relevant experiences they have and let them talk for about a minute; if that minute is filled with silence don’t bother. They don’t have the self starter spirit and not trying to sell themselves. Other things to watch out on the phone I call them red flags: Any hints of them being desperate for the job. Background noise (dogs barking, kids crying, and people yelling). This is a sign that they are not organized with their time to dedicate this time to their job search / you. Last and the most important one your gut feeling. If you are not warm and fuzzy about the conversation, don’t bother with it.
> 
> ...


I have 2 sales people and a production manager, looking to hire a 3rd sales person also.

Thanks for some of the specifics, that'll help.

Woodman, I have checked into staffing agencies and that's something I've considered however I still need to interview the people before I let them "have at it". However I'd prefer to hire someone direct to avoid the approximately $5,000 fee they charge should you choose to hire someone through their service.


Susan, I will be paying about $10 an hour. Again this is a part time job, which could potentially fluorish into a full time job at some point. However I wouldn't expect, nor want, anyone to support their family on $200 a week. 

I anticipate college students and stay-at-home ex professional mother's to apply. Also retirees. 

DoubleA, yes I am willing to train the right person. No matter who I hire and with how ever much experience they will need to be heavily trained. I should add that part in however. Good idea. The local Jr. Colleges are one place that allow me to post free adds so I was going to give that a go for sure in addition to craigslist which now charges $25 per posting BTW.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Whole idea with the Jr college type thing was, if you speak to the instructors, you can get a feel for how well thee candidate knows their stuff, how organized they are, etc.

Sorta like getting to interview their past supervisor, without any of the ramifications. Chance for a more in-depth first look, if you will.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

So far the woodman has got this under wraps.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I would be looking for someone with accounting experience, and or office manager experience and I'd make that a requirement.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

fathersonfab said:


> I would be looking for someone with accounting experience, and or office manager experience and I'd make that a requirement.


Well, that was one reason I had for looking for a single parent. You really can't raise a child alone and totally suck at organization... Well, on the other hand you can, but its not easy to do.

Credit where credit is due. Single parents are going to be a bit more tolerant of the childish attitudes you find when working with the general public and primadonna's you might have working in the field. They tend to be a bit more self-starting and less dependent under stressful situations.

I like to think about what I really want in an employee and then go from there. What other life skills might they have that they will bring to the task that can make them more desirable. 

Having had a job title is less important to me than having someone that can stand toe-to-toe with childish stupidity and call it by its real name.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

One of the most important questions you can ask a nubile young thing during an interview is "are they real"?

Years ago, we hired a person based on her legs. (they were spectacular and she knew it). She was actually pretty good for about 4 years as the bookkeeper/receptionist. Unbeknownst to me she went through my foreman, driver and most of my crews before she left.

A few years later we hired a young lady whom no male in the office could take their eyes off. We gave her the job because during the interview, I had to leave the room, and she picked up the phone and answered a customer very credibly, and then started tidying up my desk and room. We figured, oh great, fabulous looks and a good attitude. Great combination. 
Unfortunately, the "self starting" thing lasted only through the interview. On the job, she never had her nose out of a book, even when answering the phone. I had the unpleasant task of firing her on a day when she wore a particularly revealing, low cut tank top!
The point to all this? None. Just telling stories related (barely) to your thread.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Stone, sound like you hired both of them for two, very nice, but wrong reasons.

Live and learn.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> Susan, I will be paying about $10 an hour. Again this is a part time job, which could potentially fluorish into a full time job at some point. However I wouldn't expect, nor want, anyone to support their family on $200 a week.
> 
> I anticipate college students and stay-at-home ex professional mother's to apply. Also retirees.


The admin assistant/ office manager / general web site, and marketing is what I do in our office. You could never get me at that dollar. But the responsibilities you've got listed are probably worth $10 an hour. I don't see ex-professional stay-at-home moms jumping at this. You're more likely to have success with a retiree looking to fill some time. You'll probably get more bang for your buck there anyhow. 

I think the staffing thing might work anyhow. You call someplace like Adecco and they send a temp secretary out. If you like the person, you can hire them away. If you're unhappy, you call the temp service and tell them to send someone else out.

Stone, you got what you deserved. Men are such pigs.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Susan Betz said:


> Stone, you got what you deserved. Men are such pigs.


But we're really cute when we're sleeping.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've got over 20 applicants in just one day. I am now weeding through their emails deciding which ones I even want to call back but a few seem to be promising. I expect a pile more this weekend, and shall begin doing prequalifications on Monday and setting face to face interviews.

To make a few responses... 
fathersonfab, an office manager and book keeper are not what I need, nor can afford. I already have a part time book keeper. This new person's job, in part, would be to take off a light load on some of the minor data entry of the book keeper. I need an assistant, not another manager. 

Double A, a single parent isn't going to be able to support her family on $2-300 a week. This wouldn't be the job for them. 

Stone, I know what you posted about are they real being a joke but to be honest I'd prefer to not have the distraction of a fine young thing in the office. I can't descriminate for any reason, even looks, but all things considered... I don't want to hire a distraction which will decrease the productivity of any other employee for any reason including "looks".

Susan understood, an office and marking manager combo should be earning at least $50k a year easy. But I am not looking for a manager, just an assistant. Perhaps one day the job would fluorish into that but I am not ready to let go of everything all at once nor am I looking to put too much power in one person's hands because then you are too dependant on that one person.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Double-A said:


> But we're really cute when we're sleeping.


It's true. I tell my hubby that all the time.


----------

